# how do you load GPS cordinates in Elite 5/7?



## large6er

I know there has to be a way to do this but I can't figure it out. I have a list of GPS cordinates I want to load in my Elite 7 HDI, a step by step sure would be helpful


----------



## Eliminator

With the navigation screen active use the curser and put it on the desired coordinance, then menu and save location, name it, save to the waypoints archive.


----------



## large6er

So there is not screen where you input the GPS cordinates, you have to physically have to place the curser on the spot and save at that point?


----------



## saugmon

If you have the coords written down,then use the cursor to track those spots and save them.

However,there's a couple different formats which will cause 1 less digit/decimal point between units and may not match up. I found this out when another member sent me a wp and when I used the cursor to track it down,I had to go clear to indiana to get close to it being off 1 digit. He redid it to another format but I never did have time to retrack it. Both of us had the same issue a couple yrs ago between our units and we both have lowrances.

Not sure about the reason of the different format readouts but maybe someone here could explain.


----------



## Eliminator

There probably is a way to input the target numbers using the keypad I just haven't had the need to, it may be better to load the numbers on an SD card then select them from there. Don't know if they would have to be a certain format for lowrance to recongnise, you should talk to a tech support and let us know what they say.


----------



## OldSchool

large6er said:


> I know there has to be a way to do this but I can't figure it out. I have a list of GPS cordinates I want to load in my Elite 7 HDI, a step by step sure would be helpful


I would think it to be too hard to do a mass upload of your old GPS data. Is your list of GPS coordinates in electronic form??

(Disclaimer -- I have an HB unit on my boat and not a Lowrance... but I have an old Lowrance H2O unit from which I sucessfully pulled waypoints)

As long as your Elite has a card slot you could do a "load from card..." from the Waypoints, Routes and Trails menu. If your GPS data came from a Lowrance unit and is already in a file with a file type of ".usr" you are good to go. If you have it in another format a bit of conversion will be required (but again that shouldn't be too hard.) 
You could PM me with the specifics of what your data looks like and I can possibly give you more ideas on how to upload.


----------



## large6er

I just have a list off the Erie discussion board of page and I wanted to load those in. Certain areas are marked on the GPS like the cans around Camp Perry but they are hard to see so I wanted to mark them and a few reefs. I thought I should be able to use an SD card and load the points from the computer. I think I may need to call Lowrance and see what they say.


----------



## OldSchool

You should be able to do it either way...
You can enter them by hand directly on the Elite unit (see "New..." under Waypoints, Routes, Trails...) or you can prep them on your computer, put them on an SD card and upload them to the unit (via "Load from Card...")

The deciding factor being how many you have to add. If it is just 6 pts then by hand will be the easiest/quickest. If you have a dozen or two then I would think that as mass upload is the way to go.


----------



## fishingguy

You can load the #'s in manually. With the unit on, push enter, save waypoint box comes up. Use cursor to highlight lat. and long.. push enter. Manually enter your #'s.


----------



## large6er

fishinguy are you kidding me, I was just messing with it tonight doing as Eliminator said. Moving my cursor to the spot, renaming, selecting my icon and saving which was easy enough just time consuming. I didn't even think to highlight the coordinates box while I was in that screen. Wow I was right there and completely missed it. Thank you for the info, I will be trying this tomorrow.

Old school at this time I just have a few points i need added but at some point I would like to learn to do a mass load with a the SD card. I need to check with Lowrance to see if I have to use one of there pay to play web sites to do this.


----------



## large6er

Fishinguy, I just got done inputting a few waypoints by putting in the longitude and latitude points like you said. Man I am a goofball, all that time spent messing with the unit and it was right there in front of me. For just a few points it was so easy thanks again. now for my next feat, learning to use the computer to upload the lon/lat to an SD card. This should be fun!!


----------



## OldSchool

large6er said:


> Old school at this time I just have a few points i need added but at some point I would like to learn to do a mass load with a the SD card. I need to check with Lowrance to see if I have to use one of there pay to play web sites to do this.


Good idea to pump Lowrance support for info... no need to go the "pay to play" route. There are free tools out there that can convert waypoint files into the format for Lowrance. (GPSBabel is one that I have used.) Before you pay, give me a shout and I may be able to give you some coaching.


----------

